# Skyway piers best pier fishing in Florida?



## ryan511

In your opinion? Species of particular interest are tarpon and kings.


Thanks.


----------



## SnookMook

You can definitely hook and jump a tarpon at the Skyway. I've also caught and landed kingfish a plenty at the Skyway. 

I've also done the same at the Fort DeSota Gulf Pier, but not as many at the Skyway.


----------



## montylfl

Hook a 250lb grouper too


----------



## GoinDeep

I dont know about those 2 fish in particular, but I think for the overall variety of species you can catch at the skyway, it probably cant be beat as far as pier fishing in Florida.

Theres a pier somewhere at Sebastian Inlet that may top it though, at least at certain times, according to reports Ive read. I think its Inshorebasher who is a regular there, and his reports are always impressive. Again, not sure about those 2 fish, but its a great place to catch a lot of variety.


----------



## emanuel

I love Sebastian as well as the Skyway and perhaps the new Panama City pier when it is finally rebuilt. Those are my three favorite of all time.


----------



## Fishmaster

montylfl said:


> Hook a 250lb grouper too


Are you for real??? Off a pier? I am new to florida BUT ANY SIZE Grooper off a pier seems unlikly becuse the water is not deep enough: You are joking right?


----------



## emanuel

Nope, he's not joking. I have personally witnessed 250-300 pound goliath grouper (jewfish) caught off there. Of course you can't keep them but it's still fun if you're into that, and the possibility of blowing out your back.


----------



## SnookMook

Keeper gag grouper from 22 inches to mid 20's are frequently caught from the Skyway. Both sides of the Skyway Piers (north and south) have artificial reefs which run in staggered bands perpendicular to the piers you fish off of. 

They were made out of the rubble of the old bridge that was knocked down by the tanker.

You can see them clearly in this photo I took a screen shot of from a map site that has the birds eye view.


----------



## ripnlips

exibit A


----------



## GoinDeep

A few weeks ago I saw someone catch a Goliath 300+ pounds on the South Pier, and last week had one chase a few gags to the surface as we were reeling them in.

Fishmaster, come on over and get you some of these!! More Skyway Pier keepers:


----------



## Fishmaster

*Wow!!*

I am blown away! To bad I live in Jacksonville at this time and I don't really have the time to head down there right away....so, do you know of anywere In my neck of the woods I can do some good Pier or surf fishing? (I don't mean leagal Gags but anything better than whitting or the other common pier fish, I would even settle for BIG Blues).


----------



## emanuel

If the Jacksonville pier has been repaired, you can catch kings off the end there.


----------



## montylfl

Here take a trip to the pier.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=InBUi6UqJwM&feature=related

Here is someone hooked up with a huge goliath on the pier.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3ZgHtnOCzGE


----------



## Fishmaster

*Thanks for sharing!!*

Before I log on here I went to Skyway's site and saw some pretty cool pics. It seems like either North or South pier you have a shot of hooking up with some MONSTERS be it Grooper, Shark or whatever. Do you have a favoret side and about how far down do you useally go? Also, I assume you use live bait when you can, so wht is your favorit, Manhaden, croker or what?I have a fishing buddy back in SC who is going to freak when he see some of these pics. He owns a 21 foot Whalecraft and we would haft to go out about 45 miles from shore to find keeper Grooper. This does it I haft go


----------



## emanuel

I believe live pinfish is the number one bait for the gag grouper.


----------



## GoinDeep

Most folks use bait they catch at the pier (greenbacks, threadfins, pinfish, grunts, etc). Ive had more luck bottom fishing with cut or whole greenbacks/threads than I have with freelining pinfish, but the biggest gags come from live bait freelined way out over the rockpiles.

Frozen sardines also work, especially in the winter when the water is colder.

Fishmaster, both piers are good but I fish the South side 99.9% of the time. Went out yesterday all day but fishing was slow. Brought home a couple of snapper, not much else biting. A few people jumped some tarpon but we couldnt get any to bite.


----------



## GoinDeep

Almost forgot...Saturday someone landed a Cobia about 38-39 inches off the south side pier.


----------



## Fishmaster

Thanks for the tips..You guys have been great! It a may be awhile before I get down that way, but will be in toch when I do!!


----------

